# Does a hard rain destroy trichomes?



## Slartibartfast

When I harvested my Indica in September, the trichomes on the top cola were mostly gone.  They had looked beautiful the week before I cut the plant, but then we had a long hard rain, just one of those toad stranglers with no wind, just straight down rain for a couple of hours.

The buds on the top cola would barely get you high at all, so I got the scope and looked.  The trichs were few and far between, just a few shriveled amber ones left.  Does this sound like rain damage?

The rest of the branches had plenty of good milky trichs with a few amber, and they smoke as good as expected.

My sativa got whipped by a hard rain last night, so I'm worried about it.  It's still a few weeks out from harvest.  If rain destroys trichs, will some grow back?

Thanks


----------



## HippyInEngland

Slartibartfast said:
			
		

> just a few shriveled amber ones left


 
What were the Trich's like the week before?

Mostly amber/all amber?


----------



## Slartibartfast

HippyInEngland said:
			
		

> What were the Trich's like the week before?
> 
> Mostly amber/all amber?



1/4 amber and the rest were cloudy with a few clear.

Here's a pic from 2 weeks before I cut it.
http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showpost.php?p=310004&postcount=13


----------



## papabeach1

yeah I did worry sometime when it rains.. that why grow it under in some tall tree will save you some buds... but  to me  what you explain... it sound like
someone did found your stash spot.. and snatched your buds..  could be?   I didnt think molds will grow that fast and be gone by the winds  u know ?

way back I remember someone did took some buds... but left my plants alone... maybe they didnt want get caught with plants and left it here and u know... I can tell cuz I do check it often...     now I do notice theres more hunters around now.... oh well..   be caution.. if I was you,  smarter if you has the bucket for the grow,  and you can move it anywhere in the woods  and try hide it... be sure you are alone that way it stay between you and the plant itself...


----------



## Slartibartfast

papabeach1 said:
			
		

> yeah I did worry sometime when it rains.. that why grow it under in some tall tree will save you some buds... but  to me  what you explain... it sound like
> someone did found your stash spot.. and snatched your buds..  could be?   I didnt think molds will grow that fast and be gone by the winds  u know ?
> 
> way back I remember someone did took some buds... but left my plants alone... maybe they didnt want get caught with plants and left it here and u know... I can tell cuz I do check it often...     now I do notice theres more hunters around now.... oh well..   be caution.. if I was you,  smarter if you has the bucket for the grow,  and you can move it anywhere in the woods  and try hide it... be sure you are alone that way it stay between you and the plant itself...


It lived inside of a padlocked 8' storm fenced yard with my big dog, not visible through thick shrubbery from any direction, just a 3' tall Indica.  There were no missing buds.  It was the top main cola and looked just like the rest of the colas except all of the pistils on those buds were darker brown than on the rest of the weed.  When I dried it, I put the buds from the main cola into my stash jar first because I thought they would be the best smoke.  After a couple of days I dumped it into a bag and refilled my stash with other buds and they are as good as I expected.


----------



## Slartibartfast

Slartibartfast said:
			
		

> When I harvested my Indica in September, the trichomes on the top cola were mostly gone.  They had looked beautiful the week before I cut the plant (amber/milky/a few clear).  But then we had a long hard rain, just one of those toad stranglers with no wind, just straight down_ pounding_ rain for a couple of hours.
> 
> The buds on the top cola would barely get you high at all, so I got the scope and looked.  The trichs were few and far between, just a few shriveled amber ones left.
> 
> The rest of the branches had plenty of good milky trichs with a few amber, and they smoke as good as expected.



I'm just re-asking about these two questions since I never was clear about it with the replies so far:

*1.* Does this sound like rain damage?
*2.* If rain destroys trichs, will some grow back?

Thanks


----------



## IRISH

i dont think rain will Slar, not only a few hours of a soaker. i recently took some down, and thier fine. i had a 3 day hard rain here 4-5 weeks ago, and no harm was done to mine as to what your explaining.
originally, i thought you let them flower to long, then after looking at them, i doubt that too. hhmmmm, very strange. lets get this bumped up...


----------



## Slartibartfast

Thanks banjo.  I don't know what's up with that weak top cola.  I've bagged it, and any time I manicure some of the other big buds for the stash jar, I throw some good close clippings and a bud or two in with it.  Got a fat ziploc full, so I'll use that for give-away stuff.


----------



## Hick

trichomes aren't water soluble, so the rain wouldn't "melt" them away, but ..the hard pounding of the cold rain, 'may' have knocked them off...


----------



## trillions of atoms

cold rain - key words


----------



## darksideofoz

How cold?
Here it is 10 C with rain and they still need a good week to go.


----------



## Slartibartfast

Hick said:
			
		

> trichomes aren't water soluble, so the rain wouldn't "melt" them away, but ..the hard pounding of the cold rain, 'may' have knocked them off...



Since the leaves and calyxes were fine, minus trichs, that's all I can figure.  And all the other branches were fine.
We'll never know for sure.


----------



## RawTuff

Slartibartfast said:


> When I harvested my Indica in September, the trichomes on the top cola were mostly gone.  They had looked beautiful the week before I cut the plant, but then we had a long hard rain, just one of those toad stranglers with no wind, just straight down rain for a couple of hours.
> 
> The buds on the top cola would barely get you high at all, so I got the scope and looked.  The trichs were few and far between, just a few shriveled amber ones left.  Does this sound like rain damage?
> 
> The rest of the branches had plenty of good milky trichs with a few amber, and they smoke as good as expected.
> 
> My sativa got whipped by a hard rain last night, so I'm worried about it.  It's still a few weeks out from harvest.  If rain destroys trichs, will some grow back?
> 
> Thanks


That is definitely rain damage a buddy of mine had the same problem so on rain days they spray ph adjusted water on there plants and shake them once the rain passes best thing to do is if u can move them inside on then gloomy days that supposed to rain move inside if u cant spray the buds with adjust ph water shake them after the rain and just watch them if u notice signs of botrytis harvest immediately there are plenty of ways to protect your trichomes and bud from the rain also u should always grow mold resistant outdoor seeds


----------



## pute

Old thread.  Last post was 2008.


----------



## Uncle Groovy

Tric gnomes.
Steal trics + ? = profit.


----------



## RosterMan




----------

